

Ask HN: Thoughts on porn startups? - hajrice

I'm really curious to what HN has to say regarding porn startups; I dont mean the ones involved in production, but end-user, etc.
======
mooism2
What is there to say about porn startups that can't also be said about non-
porn startups?

~~~
michael_dorfman
About the only thing that I can think of is that porn is a highly competitive
and crowded industry. Unless you've got some "secret sauce" that is extremely
hard to replicate, I wouldn't even consider it.

~~~
iwwr
Try exploring the yet unharnessed sections of the EM spectrum. We have age-old
visible-light porn, Paris Hilton introduced IR-light porn, the TSA pioneered
x-ray and millimeter-wave porn, while some researchers dabbled with CAT-scaner
machines. There is a huge potential still remaining! Near-UV, far-UV, far-IR
(thermal), not to mention luminescence and fluorescence.

------
gexla
Maybe you could do a chat roulette where instead of blocking the penis, you
embrace it. Well, not embrace it. You don't want to touch it. Eeew. I just
meant that... oh nevermind.

I agree with top comment. A startup is a startup. You only have so many
resources though (time and money) so make sure this is the area in which you
could kill it the most.

Just like with any startup, look for something which you can improve on.
Except for bigger boobs. They can go bigger, but they are already big enough
on the sites which specialize in those things!

